
Kindness and Code - atsaloli
http://www.codesimplicity.com/post/kindness-and-code/
======
atsaloli
Another article from the author of "Code Simplicity" on effective forging
(making) of software. Short and digestible.

"Why be rude or cruel when you don’t have to be?"

Highlights how modern software development is a cooperative activity.

Being cruel is antithetical to cooperation.

